# 4 Track Website



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey, don't laugh but I am getting back into my 4 track cassette recorder and I am looking for some insight. There was a website, that eludes me at this time, that had tons of great tips and advice on 4 track recording. I have the book guerilla recording which is really good but a decent website and/or a forum for these old things would be super awesome. I am just looking to do some more reading on them and maybe some networking. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

That website's likely long gone. People just look at me like I have two heads when I tell them I still use my old Yamaha 4-track. Oh well, most of my gear's ancient; in fact, so old that some of it's cool again since it's now _vintage_.

Can't be many like us lurking around these days (LOL)....


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well I'm another one who still has an old Fostex 4 track recorder although I haven't used it for ages but I'm planning to transfer some of my old stuff into my "music only" desktop computer using Reaper and then clean it up a bit. I'll eventually convert some of the songs into MP3s and upload them to the Audiotrax website. I did most of my 4 track recording in the 1985-86 era and it was a lot of fun. Sorry I can't help you on the website JimiGuy7.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Kenmac said:


> Well I'm another one who still has an old Fostex 4 track recorder although I haven't used it for ages but I'm planning to transfer some of my old stuff into my "music only" desktop computer using Reaper and then clean it up a bit. I'll eventually convert some of the songs into MP3s and upload them to the Audiotrax website. I did most of my 4 track recording in the 1985-86 era and it was a lot of fun. Sorry I can't help you on the website JimiGuy7.


Cool, it is sweet to see I am not alone here. No big deal about the site, I just remember it from a few years ago and it had quite a few awesome tips on it for 4 tracks.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I do recall the site also (if it's the same one!) - had a good general overview of the topic and some tips on ping-ponging tracks, mastering, outboard effects, etc. Last time I saw it was in the '90's, IIRC.


----------



## riff (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey I'm still an Analog guy too man1...IMO you just can't beat the warmth of analog...i have a pile of vintage recording gear...Reel to reel, fostex stuff, a whole bunch I use regularly.
Reel to Reel is amazing to use...cut and splice, all sort of neat tricks you can do. ..i mean if it was good enough for Hendrix, Zappa, Pink Floyd....I ain't knockin it!...lol
I've used Digi but just can't get the warmth I want...so i stick to Analog...just my pref, not saying one is better than the other.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Lofi is always cool. The Black Keys did their first few albums in a basement on a reel to reel using salvaged tapes that had been once used to make commercials.


----------



## riff (Oct 10, 2010)

I didn't know that...cool...i have a ton of reels....alot recorded on, but I can record over them with the volume down, or use a bulk head eraser...but I must have 300 reels around.


----------

